# I've done it..i saught to create Jame's Ultimate snake..& I succeeded..



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 4, 2011)

(( this thread is for tottal nonsense randomness ))



i created it...finally...................i fuzed the green anaconda, reticulated python, king cobra, and amazon x emerald tree boa...........all into one amazing creature... **Dies** ((journal reads - I saught to create the ultimate snake...and I Suceeded... )) DUN DUN DUN



IN OTHER NEWS: DWA is it in america or not? some argue it is others say no, im kinda with james on saying no after reading a bit on itbut im very confused as allot in the U.S claim to have their DWA's. 


In more news...some of the most beautiful vipers in my opinion in the world are 


1. Rhinoceros Viper
2. Gaboon Viper
3. snow phase albino Diamond backs
4. mangshan pitviper
5. Waglers Temple Pit Viper
6. Siamese pit viper
7. Honduran Palm pitviper
8. Sumatran Pit viper

: D I love you all!!!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3




Now if only we could find more tegu species that are hidden from us  i personally thing a tegu the size of a kamodo dragon or american aligator would be most amazing.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 4, 2011)

> Now if only we could find more tegu species that are hidden
> from us i personally thing a tegu the size of a kamodo
> dragon or american aligator would be most amazing.



when you figure out how to keep it full let us know, i wouldnt want to wrestle with a hungry 3' tegu let alone a 10-14' tegu lol, what about housing, he wouldd need his own house and i not cleaning up that poop lmao


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 4, 2011)

thats why you throw your neibors in there with it. and as far as poop goes, make your kids clean it. if they survive, theyve made it into adulthood.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 4, 2011)

Lmao, i dont think the kids would be dumb enough, he will just have to get a job at a petting zoo or something and go catch some slow kids or cows or horses on somebodys farm


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 4, 2011)

imagine if we discoverd a purple tegu!!! or a solid blue tegu!!!! or a solid black!!!


----------



## reptastic (Jul 4, 2011)

I wish we had some T.duseni's here, i wonder if you bred one with a high contrast red could you get a orange tegu


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 4, 2011)

after years of specialized breeding, I FINALLY created a PINK TEGU!!! teehee


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 4, 2011)

turtlepunk said:


> after years of specialized breeding, I FINALLY created a PINK TEGU!!! teehee



I love photoshop  now make a a purple one and a deep blue one XD


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 4, 2011)

wish i had a tegu that looked like this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 5, 2011)

turtlepunk said:


> wish i had a tegu that looked like this!!!!!!!!!



you could share your secrets to this success <.<


----------

